# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  افتادن در درس های دیپلم مجدد

## pouyasadeghi

بچه ها کسی میدونه اگه یکی از درس های دیپلم مجدد بی افته چطور میشه؟ آیا اگه کسی دیپلم مجدد دی ماه 95 بگیره به کنکور 96 میرسه

----------


## pouyasadeghi

کسی نبود

----------


## gozineh2

سلام! خیر نمیشه...باید برای خرداد ثبت نام میکردید که دیر شده.

----------

